# toro 824,won't move forward



## madrod (Nov 26, 2008)

i have a toro 824 snow blower that won't go in forward gear(reverse is fine), any suggestions??? thanks in advance


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi & welcome to TSF.

Hopefully the gearbox is OK - so if it is - then it sounds like a linkage problem with the gear selector. See if there is any adjustment on the link / arm or that it hasn't been bent, so that the lever can't properly engage / select forward gear 

If the gearbox has "_met its maker_" - then it might be that forward drive cluster gear has stripped  - but even if it has - it should usually still move intermittently with some assistance (pushing by you) but in this case it's likely to be a gearbox rebuild or new gearbox:sigh:


----------



## madrod (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Mrchooks, but i tried the linkage and it seems to be fine, also and the gearbox has no signs of damage.it's a mystery to me. Am i doing anything wrong to make this thing go forward???Oh, by the way, i am new to snowblowers.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: madrod - OK, I am no expert on snowblowers (where I am we don't have snow) so maybe some others in TSF with experience with Toros can come in here with some suggestions.

But in the meantime - As you say there doesn't seem to be any damage to the gearbox - the problem must be on the gearbox output side - does your manual refer to any other traction drive selector items -eg adjustable trunnions or drive adjustments that may have gone out of position or alignment??


----------



## madrod (Nov 26, 2008)

mrchooks , this is an older snowblower to which i have no manual. i guess i'm going to bring it to a mechanic for servicing. i thank-you and this site for your help.this is a great forum...keep up the good work.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:madrod - try "www.toro.com" and look at their 8hp snow blowers - they have manuals and parts lists etc on their web page that might be of assistance as the drive may not have changed with changes in models and so might be able to get a few clues on what might be wrong


----------

